# Home made bandsaw mill



## skid row (Aug 12, 2008)

This guy built this two cylinder diesel powered bandsaw. The saw is pulled along the trailer by a chain connected to a gear motor. 
He takes it to some shows to let people see how it works. They are milling tulip poplar. As the lumber comes off the mill they are using it to build a nice shed on the left.


----------



## skid row (Aug 12, 2008)

This is the bandsaw and engine. Wish I had some better angles and a couple more pics.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 12, 2008)

That guy looks like he must be pretty handy, nice.


----------



## woodshop (Aug 12, 2008)

Interesting, would like to see it in action. Is it in PA?


----------



## skid row (Aug 12, 2008)

The guy in the red cap built and operates the mill. The other guy is the one building the shed. This is at the national pike steam show on route 40 just outside of brownsville pa. about an hour south of pittsburgh.


----------



## woodshop (Aug 13, 2008)

skid row said:


> The guy in the red cap built and operates the mill. The other guy is the one building the shed. This is at the national pike steam show on route 40 just outside of brownsville pa. about an hour south of pittsburgh.



Thanks skidrow, too bad... that's about $200 worth of gas there and back. Pics's will have to do.


----------



## lazermule (Aug 15, 2008)

I wouldn't mind building one, I see that there are a lot of plans out there. Anyone have any insight on which plan is the best/most simple? Looks like most of them use trailer stub axles, rims and tires to run the band on, but in my head I can't figure out how to set up a drive for it.....I guess weld a pulley onto the rim...

LAZER


----------



## redprospector (Aug 15, 2008)

lazermule said:


> I wouldn't mind building one, I see that there are a lot of plans out there. Anyone have any insight on which plan is the best/most simple? Looks like most of them use trailer stub axles, rims and tires to run the band on, but in my head I can't figure out how to set up a drive for it.....I guess weld a pulley onto the rim...
> 
> LAZER



I didn't use rims & tires on mine, I used 19" sheaves with v-belts. If I had it to do over I'd use a bigger sheave.
I made my own plans by studying different manufacturers mills. I added what I liked & deleted what I didn't. A lot of trial & error.
Here's a picture of the drive side.






Andy


----------



## slabmaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks heavy duty.I noticed you used 2 pillow blocks.Does that give it alot more stability? Would 2 be needed if using regular bandwheels? I'm thinking on building one. Mark


----------



## redprospector (Aug 16, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> Looks heavy duty.I noticed you used 2 pillow blocks.Does that give it alot more stability? Would 2 be needed if using regular bandwheels? I'm thinking on building one. Mark



If you're going to use pillow blocks you will have to use 2 on each side. I think Cook's has a bearing setup, but I used the pillow blocks because I can get them at any bearing supply.
It won't mater what kind of wheels you use you'll have to have 2 bearings for any stability in the shaft.

Andy


----------



## Brmorgan (Aug 19, 2008)

redprospector said:


> I didn't use rims & tires on mine, I used 19" sheaves with v-belts. If I had it to do over I'd use a bigger sheave.
> I made my own plans by studying different manufacturers mills. I added what I liked & deleted what I didn't. A lot of trial & error.
> Here's a picture of the drive side.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for that picture - that's a great idea for a cost effective, well-balanced wheel! Been looking for good wheel options for a homebuilt Ripsaw knockoff - that might just be the ticket.


----------



## lazermule (Aug 19, 2008)

*Any more pictures??*

Hey Red,

Do you have any more pictures of your rig?

Thanks,

Lazer


----------



## redprospector (Aug 19, 2008)

lazermule said:


> Hey Red,
> 
> Do you have any more pictures of your rig?
> 
> ...



All you had to do was ask. 

This is the idle side tensioner.





Andy


----------



## redprospector (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's another view of the tensioner.





This is the PTO on the 1600cc VW engine.





Here's a view of the engine showing the shaft & a carrier bearing to keep side tension down.





Andy


----------



## redprospector (Aug 19, 2008)

This is the "overhead" hydraulic tank, and some of the bird nest of plumbing to the lift motor.





This is a coolant resivoir from some kind of car that I adapted for a blade lube tank. You can see the windshield washer pump that puts the lube on the blade.





Andy


----------



## redprospector (Aug 19, 2008)

That should give you some ideas to start with.
Use your imagination, there aren't many limits.

Andy


----------



## lazermule (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job, Thanks.


----------

